# Is it bad to not want to show?



## LoveIsTheAnswer (May 27, 2012)

I really don't want to show. I just don't like large crowds or pressure. Is that okay? Is there anyone else that doesn't show?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

A lot of people don't show. In fact, only one of my friends shows and I have several horsey friends. I have two friends that do endurance and another friend that used to barrel race. I have another friend that all she does is trail ride. In fact, most of the people at my current barn and at my old barn are simply happy hackers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Good Heavens, of course it's 'okay to not want to show'! Horses are some of God's most majestic and amazing creatures - just to own them, be in the presence of them, and interact with them each day is pure bliss! To ride them is a privelege.... embrace your ownership of such a marvelous animal, and simply_ enjoy_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I used to show on occasion just to see how my training stacked up against the others and what I could learn. The games were always fun and not taken seriously. We could do a good trail class no matter the obstacles.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Many more just ride for pleasure rather than show, us show offs are in the minority.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

perfectly fine not to want to show! i've never showed on my own horse. the only show i was ever in was back in my teens, on a horse i met 10 minutes before the class. got second place  but that was more of a 'i'm here, you don't have a rider for the class..... sure i'll do it!' situation. 

no need for me to show to know that i already know what i know, if you know what i mean (don't try saying that ten times fast, lol). self improvement doesn't have to come in the form of ribbons and trophies.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I used to show and have no desire to do it now. Trail/pleasure riding, on the other hand, has and will always be my first interest.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't show. Used to when I was younger and now I could care less. Of course I'm a bit interested, but I have terrible anxiety and horses are my relaxing time, not there to cause more stress!


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

its fine not to show..horse riding is much much more then just showing


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

My daughter shows, but we have lots of horse friends who do not show and have no interest. 

We have our reasons for showing...and it works for us. Personally, I believe riding should be fun for both horse and rider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kamakazi (Jun 10, 2013)

I showed horses for 18 years. After I graduated high school I decided that I'd rather spend the time I had with my horses actually enjoying the quality time. There's nothing wrong with not wanting to show. Now I trail ride and occasionally do an endurance race, but thats nothing like showing. 
Do what you enjoy with your horses. There's no where that says just because you're a horse person that you HAVE to show.


----------



## Relentless (Apr 1, 2013)

It's totally normal not to want to show! I don't like showing either, to be honest. I've been riding for over a decade now and love riding jumpers, but I don't have a strong desire to get into the show ring. I don't get overly nervous about the crowds, but I do get the jitters.

Riding isn't about showing. If you don't want to, then don't. There are other much less competitive events you can with your horse if you still want to do something fun. If not, just enjoy whatever you do with your horse now. That's the best thing about this sport, you can decide!


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Showing is not for everyone, just like showing is not for every horse. Horse shows can be really fun but if you don't think that's something you would like then you should do whatever makes you happy.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I show because I am competitive, I like to have a job as does every horse I've owned (By no mistake I bought horses like this), and I am searching to do this as a career. I have shown in most everything you can imagine and decided that I like barrel racing and all that comes with it, so that is now my focus. That doesn't mean it's for everyone.

I don't expect everyone to show anymore than I would expect everyone to barrel race like me. That'd be a disaster in a major scale. Do what makes you happy.


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

There are no rules that say you're only a good horseman if you show! I spent the first 23 years of my life as just a trail rider/ pleasure rider...I've been showing in cutting for the last 2 years (I only got into it out of curiousity, I didn't grow up showing and always wondered what it would be like..) But I have to say, most of the time I am happier out on my own on a trail ride than at a show. I am not a very competitive person, I'm just really horse crazy and enjoy the therapy my horses give me. At shows I get verrrry nervous, and it sort of takes the fun out of it, because here I am shelling out all this money to show, and I'm a nervous wreck! Anyways, the point of that was - some people love to show, and some people just have way more fun doing their own thing. There is no right or wrong as long as you are loving your horses and improving your skills!


----------

